# Texas Marine



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

I bought a few of these blanks from a fellow over on the IAP.I picked up Vietnam, Iraq and Afganastian. I think I finally got the hang of drilling bullets. FINALLY!
Iraq service ribbon with Marine clip on .30-06 with bullet nib. Merry Christmas to ya'll!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice pen, Were did you get the clip from?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

FishBone said:


> Nice pen, Were did you get the clip from?


Wooden pen pro here's the link. Fast shipping too.

http://www.woodpenpro.com/custom_clips/index.html


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks liftologist.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Jeff your pens are top shelf, but i think you knocked this one out of the park!!!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> Jeff your pens are top shelf, but i think you knocked this one out of the park!!!


 Thanks Robert! Had a request for this one from a buddy of mine to give to a returning Texas Marine. I'm still looking for some lessons whenever we can find the time...


----------



## jskeen (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Jeff; Nice work on the pen there. That looks like one of Jim's latest run of ribbon blanks. I got a few from him too just before the holidays. Interesting kit, is that a cigar centerband? Single twist 7mm transmission,or the double twist parker? 

I'm finishing up a leather/SW Asia service ribbon (desert shield/desert storm vintage) for an old friend of mine sometime soon. I'll post a pic over here too and see if anybody notices. Done any cartridge pencils lately?

James up in Indian Shores


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

jskeen said:


> Hey Jeff; Nice work on the pen there. That looks like one of Jim's latest run of ribbon blanks. I got a few from him too just before the holidays. Interesting kit, is that a cigar centerband? Single twist 7mm transmission,or the double twist parker?
> 
> I'm finishing up a leather/SW Asia service ribbon (desert shield/desert storm vintage) for an old friend of mine sometime soon. I'll post a pic over here too and see if anybody notices. Done any cartridge pencils lately?
> 
> James up in Indian Shores


James thanks for the kind words. Good to see you over here!
Yes that one of Jim's blanks. Thanks for the contact info for him. Blanks are great! Turn like butter and finishes like glass. Actually that is a 7mm euro I picked up at WC on the Beltway. I just used the trim ring. I made a few cartridge pencils and had good luck. Thanks for the help. Let me know when is good for you I'd like to see your work in progress. I recently made a leather blank but it was a pain in the hind end. Of course I'm sure I went at it the hard way. 
Jeff


----------

